# Battlestar Galactica movie



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2011)

Bryan Singer Still Unsure If His Version Of "Starbuck" In Battlestar Galactica Will Be Male Or Female

*Bryan Singer Still Unsure If His Version Of "Starbuck" In Battlestar Galactica Will Be Male Or Female *

Now that we know Singer's _Excalibur_ is off the cards and he is moving ahead with his take on _BSG_ the big questions are going to be asked. SFX begins with a pretty major one.. 
After revealing to the mag the other day that his take on _Excalibur _has been shelved Bryan Singer
	
 announced that he would be taking on a big screen version of _Battlestar Galactica_ when he finished up _Jack The Giant Killer_. Fans of the show(s) will know that we have had two versions of the character Starbuck. In the original '70s series it was Dirk Benedict and in the hugely successful reboot Katee Sackhoff
	
. So which version will Singer be going with? 







_???You want to know if Starbuck will be male or female, right???? he laughs. Yep. ???Well, right now I haven???t made my mind up on that. But whatever way we go, I???m sure it will be complementary to the whole Battlestar Galactica mythology.???_​


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 20, 2011)

Look just like Dirk Benedict much?


----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2011)

Wtf, they're not using the reboot's cast? *BAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 20, 2011)

i seriously can't stand the CGI newer series.....i'm a fan of the cheesy 70's/80's battlestar galactica.....it was corny, funny, and the special effects using model ships actually look better than fakeass cgi crap (same for star wars....like the originals...hated the newer ones)


----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2011)

I liked the cast of both shows. Never even thought about the models versus CGI aspect. 

Will be looking forward to updates on this film. Hope it makes it to the big screen.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## MDR (Oct 20, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i seriously can't stand the CGI newer series.....i'm a fan of the cheesy 70's/80's battlestar galactica.....it was corny, funny, and the special effects using model ships actually look better than fakeass cgi crap (same for star wars....like the originals...hated the newer ones)


 
Gotta agree here.  Old version was pretty good.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Wtf, they're not using the reboot's cast? *BAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, the reboot was an amazing series with excellent actors.  If he doesn't use them and the story line or part of it, the movie will be a flop among the majority of its audience.  Mind you this was the most watched show on cable when it was on, on SyFy no less!  Dipshit director if he doesn't realize his audience.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 21, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Agreed, the reboot was an amazing series with excellent actors.  If he doesn't use them and the story line or part of it, the movie will be a flop among the majority of its audience.  Mind you this was the most watched show on cable when it was on, on SyFy no less!  Dipshit director if he doesn't realize his audience.



That was my thought. 

And I did enjoy the original and the fact that the reboot included Richard Hatch from the 1978 series.

Saw this during a Google:

February 13, 2011

*BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD & CHROME: Pilot Episode Filming is Underway*

The *two-hour pilot* for *Battlestar Galactica: Blood & Chrome* (2011) has begun filming. As a fan of _Battlestar: Galactica_ (both the original and the reboot), _Battlestar: Galactica: Razor_, and aspects of _Caprica_, I am looking forward to what the scifi show???s creators come  up with. I am also looking forward to the early experiments on human  beings by Cyclons and the space battles that occur with ???a young William  Adama during the 10th year of the first Cylon war.??? We already reported  how Battlestar Galactica: Blood & Chrome cast *Luke Pasqualino*, *Ben Cotton* in the key roles in the upcoming series.

Here is the official press release.NEW YORK ??? February 10, 2011 ??? Production has begun in Vancouver on Syfy???s highly anticipated 2-hour pilot, _Battlestar Galactica: Blood & Chrome_, the all-new chapter in the _Battlestar Galactica_ saga. Universal Cable Productions will produce the event with Syfy utilizing cutting edge CGI and virtual technology.

_Battlestar Galactica: Blood & Chrome_  takes place in the  10th year of the first Cylon war. As the battle  between humans and their  creation, the sentient robotic Cylons, rages  across the 12 colonial  worlds, a young, talented fighter pilot, William  Adama (Luke  Pasqualino), finds himself assigned to one of the most  powerful  Battlestars in the Colonial fleet: the Galactica. 

Full of  ambition and  in pursuit of the intense action that the Cylon war  promises, Adama  quickly find himself at odds with Coker (Ben Cotton),  the battle-weary  officer to whom he reports. With 47 days left in his  tour of duty, Coker  desires an end to battle just as much as Adama  craves the start of it.  Though they clash at first, the two men forge  an unlikely bond when a  routine mission turns dangerous and becomes a  pivotal one for the  desperate fleet.

Joining Pasqualino and Cotton in the cast is *Lili Bordan*,  who will  play Dr. Beka Kelly, a Ph.D. who worked for Graystone  Industries that  created the Cylon robots. Currently assigned to a  secret military  mission, Beka and Adama quickly establish a rapport.

From the award-winning producers of _Battlestar Galactica_, this new action-packed chapter of the _BSG_ canon  was written by *Michael Taylor* form a story by *David Eick*, Taylor and *Bradley Thompson* & *David Weddle* and directed by *Jonas Pate*. David  Eick, Jonas Pate and Michael Taylor will serve as executive producers.​From *BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD & CHROME: Pilot Episode Filming is Underway | Film-Book.com
*


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2011)

Bryan Singer's Battlestar Galactica Gets a Scriptwriter

*Bryan Singer's Battlestar Galactica Gets a Scriptwriter *

Things seem to be moving forward quite quickly with this, as hot on the heels of the news that a _BSG_ movie would be Singer's next project after _Jack The Giant Killer_ Deadline report that John Orloff is on board to write it.. 
According to Deadline Universal Pictures is closing a deal with John Orloff to write _Battlestar Galactica_ for Bryan Singer
	
 to direct. Orloff has previously scripted _Anonymous_ and _Legend Of The Guardians_ among others. At the very least, he's a fan.. 








_???I have wanted to write this movie since I was 12 years old, and built a Galactica model from scratch out of balsa wood, cardboard, old model parts and LEDs. I love BSG, and I would pass on the job rather than frak it up.???_​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2011)

Battlestar Galactica Movie To Be Set In Rebooted Show's Universe?

*Battlestar Galactica Movie To Be Set In Rebooted Show's Universe? *

New screenwriter John Orloff certainly suggest as much while speaking to Hitfix. He seems to contradict some of the things we have heard about this reboot by linking it to Ron Moore's recent re-imagining of the series.. 
Yesterday we learned that _Anonymous _writer John Orloff would be taking on script duties for Bryan Singer's
	
 big screen take on _Battlestar Galactica_. We had previously been led to believe that this movie would be it's own thing entirely, disregarding both the original series and it's very successful reboot. But while speaking to Hitfix Orloff says the following.. 






_I’m a huge fan of the original series and of the second show, too. But I always thought the first show was a little too heavily reliant on Star Wars, you know? Whereas I think the second show was really original and really cool. 

And I think I’ve come up with a way to write this movie that won’t [frick] any of that up. I’m not sure how much they want me to talk about it. Let’s just say it’s not what you expect. It will all work in the universe that exists. It will not conflict with anything Ron Moore has done. I don't think you can compete with what he's done._​


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 22, 2011)

Besides the gorgeous Cylon, the series was stupid. It was more like _Days of Our LIves in Space_


----------



## Curt James (Oct 22, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Besides the gorgeous Cylon, the series was stupid. *It was more like Days of Our LIves in Space*


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2011)

Bryan Singer's Battlestar Galatica Will Be Based on the 1970's Television Show

*Bryan Singer's Battlestar Galatica Will Be Based on the 1970's Television Show *

Latino Review is reporting that Bryan Singer's
	
 version of _Battlestar Galatica_ will resemble the original television show, and even include Daggets, robot dogs. 







Just a couple weeks ago it was announced that Bryan Singer had picked John Orloff to pen the script for his film version of Battlestar Galactica
	
. When the announcement was made Orloff was asked several times if the story would resemble the original television show, or the highly popular Ronald D. Moore series that ran on Syfy
	
 from 2004 to 2009. And each time Orloff just promised he wouldn't botch it, but couldn't add any further information. 

But now some new information has come out. According to Latino Review Battlestar Gallatica will embrace the 1970's version that only last two seasons. 

Speaking of Bryan Singer and the Seventies, he’s been developing for two years now a movie version of BATTLESTAR GALACTICA, this also at Universal. And yet they have no script, only tons of porqueria previz art and designs. This is probably because there is no one producing the movie, unless you count Glen Larson, who created the TV Show and we don’t. 

You see papi chulos like Singer spend all year making finished films and if there is no one watching the project it doesn’t move on. 

Also, this project is an especially bad idea because it is not a movie version of the critically acclaimed recent TV revival, it is a film version of the 1970s show complete with Egyptian Helmets and robot dogs called Daggets. Who farted? Aye fo! Wasn’t me! 

The Studio executive who should be moving this thing along has been too busy playing the “Career Preservation” game after he let Guillermo del Toro’s AT THE MOUNTAINS OF MADNESS implode while pushing through the horrendous remake of THE THING. 

BATTLESTAR GALACTICA : 2013? In Sensurround. 

The Taco says “No”.* - Latino Review*​



*The Original Battlestar Galactica Plot -* Humanity lived on twelve colony worlds in a distant star system. They fought a thousand-year war with the Cylons, warrior robots created by a reptilian race which expired long ago, presumably destroyed by their own creations. Having never been commanded to cease fire, these warrior robots waged war against the colonials. Mankind was defeated in a sneak attack on their homeworlds conceived by the Cylons, carried out with the help of the human quisling Count Baltar (John Colicos). Protected by the last surviving warship, a "battlestar" (the word, presumably coined by Glen Larson, is short for the phrase "line-of-battle starship"[citation needed]) called Galactica, the survivors fled in available ships. The Commander of the Galactica, Adama (Lorne Greene), led this "rag-tag fugitive fleet" of 220 ships in search of a new home on a legendary planet called Earth. The episodes dealt with the fleet's struggle to survive the Cylon threat and to find Earth. *- Wikipedia*​


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Zaphod (Nov 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Wtf, they're not using the reboot's cast? *BAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cast of the reboot was fantastic. 

As far as the CGI goes, having been and still am a sci-fi geek, I like the cgi a bit better.  Some of the models the original show used looked cool but there is more that can be done with the cgi.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

FAN ART: BATTLESTAR GALACTICA The Animated Series

*FAN ART: BATTLESTAR GALACTICA The Animated Series *

If the awesome BSG had ever received a cartoon spin off this would certainly be a great look for the various characters from the show courtesy of Otis Frampton.. 
Ah BSG how I miss you. Even with your silly finale you were up there with the best tv shows of all time imo. Caprica
	
 was ok and we are expecting yet another spin off, Blood And Chrome, at some point too. But imagine the ladies gents and Cylons from the crew of the Galactica had been given the Sat morning cartoon series treatment. Otis Frampton has and here are his takes on animated versions of.. 

Helo, Boomer and baby Hera, Roslin and Tori, Six and Baltar


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 6, 2011)

cgi is too much like video games for  me.....i'd rather play a video game if it's gonna be like that....it looks too fake still


----------



## banker23 (Dec 6, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> cgi is too much like video games for me.....i'd rather play a video game if it's gonna be like that....it looks too fake still


 
I agree with Irish here. To build a model, you have to be able to make it hold together in the real physical world, even if it's just a small scale model. CGI has no grounding in reality so "dreamers" throw stuff together that makes no sense from a basic engineering standpoint.

This is part of the reason the Star Wars prequels lacked any soul whatsoever. None of the ships had any personality (like the Millennium Falcon). CGI is okay if done right (the new Enterprise was pretty sweet) but CGI should be based on a real model first to test its "presence." Then use the CGI to put that model into action.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2011)

’17th Precinct’ Pilot – ‘Battlestar’ Reunion – Pops Up Online | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

LOS ANGELES (TheWrap.com) – What could have been — that’s what “Battlestar Galactica” fans might be thinking as they get the chance to view the pilot for “17th Precinct,” the supernatural cop drama created by “BSG” producer *Ronald Moore*.
NBC passed on “Precinct” last May, but the pilot episode has leaked online at Vimeo.com. The cop series — starring “Battlestar Galactica” alums *Jamie Bamber*,* Tricia Helfer* and* James Callis* — is set in Excelsior, a supernatural world where magic is commonplace.
You can check out the pilot at the link below for the “BSG” reunion, which also includes performances by *Stockard Channing*, “Caprica” star *Esai Morales* and “Oz” and “Lights Out” star* Eamonn Walker*, and, if we’re not mistaken, a voiceover from a certain Admiral William Adama: here.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2012)

First Trailer For BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD AND CHROME

First Trailer For BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD AND CHROME

We have had a read of the full breakdown for the pilot and we know that the series will see a young Bill Adama fighting the good fight in the first Cylon war, where he must escort a young woman who turns out to know some vitally important Cylon secrets. It will air on Syfy at some point but we have no set date yet. I'm a bit disappointed that everyone's favourite one eyed frakkin skin job Saul Tighe doesn't make an appearance since he and Adama were supposed to have been friends since back in the days of the first Cylon war. But maybe he will make an appearance as the series progresses.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2012)

BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD & CHROME Will Not Make it to SYFY

BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD & CHROME Will Not Make it to SYFY

SYFY has decided to pass on BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD & CHROME. This is probably the worst news that any fan can hear after seeing the trailer from WONDER CON.

Those of you die hard true believers who still believe that another network will pick it up, don't hold your breath, SYFY President of original programming, Mark Stern, had this to say about the series:

“Though the vision for “Battlestar Galactica: Blood & Chrome” has evolved over the course of the past year, our enthusiasm for this ambitious project has not waned. We are actively pursuing it as was originally intended: a groundbreaking digital series that will launch to audiences beyond the scope of a television screen. The 90-minute pilot movie will air on SYFY in its entirety at a future date.”​


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/universal-hires-writer-for-new-big-screen-battlestar-galactica/

Universal Hires Writer For New Big-Screen BATTLESTAR GALACTICA

Battlestar Galactica is about to get its third &#147;re-imagining&#148; in less than thirty-five years: In an exclusive at Variety, it&#146;s been reported that Universal is gearing up a big-screen movie version of the classic sci-fi property, and they are set to develop the film as a complete re-imagining of the story. Transcendence writer Jack Paglen has signed on to write the screenplay. Paglen is also set to write the sequel to Ridley Scott&#146;s Prometheus for Fox, which will start production towards the end of this year .Original 1978 Battlestar series creator Glen Larson will produce the film.

This isn&#146;t the first time rumors of a revival of Battlestar Galactica have cropped up; a few years ago it was reported that director Bryan Singer of X-Men and The Usual Suspects fame was attached to a movie version, but those rumors seemed to go nowhere (he doesn&#146;t seem to be attached to this version.)  This was just a few years after the revival series went off the air, and needless to say, reaction was mixed-to-bad to this idea.

Writer/producer Ronald D. Moore&#146;s revival of Battlestar, which aired on the SyFy Channel from 2003-2009, was one of the most critically beloved science-fiction series of all time, with writing and acting that was usually on a whole other level than most television sci-fi fare, and gaining a legion of devoted fans, may of whom usually did not watch space opera. No doubt a movie version will cost a lot more, and focus more on spectacle than character, drawing very unfavorable comparisons. But Battlestar is a brand name, so if Universal feels they can make some money off this concept via a giant tentpole movie, it means we are gonna see this movie sooner rather than later.  Of course, the million dollar question will be, &#147;is Starbuck 3.0 gonna be a girl or a boy?&#148;


----------



## KelJu (Apr 7, 2014)

They will fucking ruin it. If it isn't the reboot cast, I am not fucking interested.


----------

